# pre embargo cuban cigars



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

sorry if this is against rules.... but its about pre embargo, so its not illegal. so i assume its not against the rules.... anyway. it is legal to have them and sell them right? and if so, has anyone here had one? and im not really looking to get one, because im sure that if you could find them, there really pricey, giving the age alone. but if i was to want one, were would i find them? if im wrong and it is illegal. please inform me before removing this thread.... thanks for any info.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

The mods may correct us, but I'm pretty sure that anything pre-embargo is perfectly legal.

As to where to find one, I haven't the slightest clue, but would love to know myself.


----------



## RazzBarlow (Dec 8, 2009)

Just like JFK's infamous Upmanns, anything before the embargo is completely legal.


----------



## sconniecigar (Jan 1, 2010)

I once walked into a cigar shop and inside the walk-in they had another medium-sized humidor. Above it was a big sign that said, "Pre-embargo Cubans. Three for $30." Inside was a pile of unbanded churchills. I figure I either stumbled onto a gold-mine! or they weren't real. I chose to assume the latter.

Beyond that , I have no clue about the answer to your question. I've seen reviews of pre-embargo's on a few sites, and I've seen articles about cigar auctions where decades-old CC's go for top dollar. That's the extent of my knowledge, however.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

In NYC there are a couple high-end steak houses with cigar bars that sell them. I looked at the menu when I was at one and say some for around $400 each up to some that were $25,000 each. It all depends what you are looking for. The machine made sticks with brands that are no longer around and therefore aren;t known are cheaper. While the others are quite pricey.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo and Pinar P2000 are both made of pre-embargo tabacco. So you are basically getting a "legal Cuban"

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 841245
Camacho 1962 - Cigars International


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Camacho 1962 Pre Embargo and Pinar P2000 are both made of pre-embargo tabacco. So you are basically getting a "legal Cuban"
> 
> Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 841245
> Camacho 1962 - Cigars International


Technically speaking, you would not be getting a cuban cigar with the Camacho as true Cubans are Puro's an those are blended with pre embargo tobaccos. To find a source of pre embargo Cubans is exptremely difficult as someone would have to kept them for that long.

*Camacho Pre-Embargo* is one of the most unique cigars on the market. The blend begins with a vintage '99 Jamastran Corojo wrapper draped around a complex *filler blend* including a significant portion of authentic pre-embargo Cuban tobacco - the very same tobaccos used in Camacho's beloved Liberty series. Medium in body with a rich flavor profile, Camacho's 1962 Pre-Embargo size brings copious amounts of flavor, including wood, leather, nuts, and spices.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh you are rite Sam. 
They are blended with pre-embargo tabacco. So it is not a Cuban tabacco'd puro.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a Camacho Pre-Embargo and I will be reviewing it when I smoke it. Im going to admit though I dont have very high hopes for it, its only 1/3 cuban tobacco.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Dread said:


> I have a Camacho Pre-Embargo and I will be reviewing it when I smoke it. Im going to admit though I dont have very high hopes for it, its only 1/3 cuban tobacco.


1/3? Wow. I thought it was MUCH less.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Pre Embargo cigars are hard to come by but can be found. I am not reffering to the modern cigars that "claim" to have pre embargo Cuban tobacco. For the most part I am calling BS on those but who really knows. 

PE ciagrs that are from Cuba can be VERY expensive like other have said. However their are cigars called Clear Havanas that were made of 100% Cuban tobacco that was rolled in Tampa or Miami and was done prior to the embargo. These cigars can be for for less money but still expensive in the scheme of things. 

I have had a mix of all of the above and can say without a doubt it is a crap shoot if you get a cigar that is great and worth what the fetch when compared to modern day Cubans and even some NC cigars. 

Good luck on your quest.....


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Last I checked Corona Cigars in Orlando, Florida has some.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally I have had a couple of clear havanas.

I have maybe 100 in my collection

They are some of the greatest cigars I have had.

You can read my review on one http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9903-what-world-needs-good-13-cent-cigar.html

Hard to find - great if you do

However with cigars of this age storage will be a big consideration


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This is a very interesting topic, but it belongs in the Habanos Forum.

I'm going to close this one up, and if anyone wants to continue the topic, they can post the question in there.


----------

